

THANKS HN! How Hacker News + Product Hunt Fueled 300,000 Views in 30 Days - jadlimcaco
https://medium.com/@jadlimcaco/an-overnight-success-660739c2a7e9

======
karim_roushdy
This is a great inspirational post with some good insights and ideas on how
you can adjust to hack the community!

~~~
minimaxir
Ideally, one should be _helping_ the community instead of "hacking" it.

~~~
jice_lavocat
Always difficult to restrain self promotion

